
Show HN: Rockstar programmer keyboard layout - MadRabbit
https://github.com/MadRabbit/rockstar-layout
======
kbenson
> Swapped _ and - for easier snake style variable names

Just in time for me to start using hyphenated variables in Perl 6, so it's no
longer helps!

> Swapped [] and {} for easier curly brackets access in JavaScript/CSS/...

What? You use both in both languages, object/array syntax in JS, and selector
attribute and style blocks in CSS.

> Swapped | and \ coz, who really needs a backslash anyways?

Every language that allows interpolated strings with escapes? I use them more
than |, but that's likely because I use Perl and get to type "or", which I
find much more readable.

I look forward to having time to try out your new layout in the next _tau_
years, as long as nothing more interesting comes along to replace the bottom
of my list of interesting stuff to look at within that time.

~~~
MadRabbit
you're so cute when you try to look all grownup and important )

~~~
kbenson
What, is this layout serious? I would reply seriously if I thought it was, and
that reply would be along the lines of the above with less snark, and a note
that I have an immediate aversion to anything that labels itself as "rockstar"
seriously.

~~~
RobSis
I thought it means "Rockstar Games developers". No idea why would they force
this crappy layout, though.

------
husky_voice
layout is questionable itself could go as a set of rules for karabiner though.

